# mysql-server 5.4.2 -> 5.4.3 upgrade a bit hairy (whew!)



## rambetter (Oct 19, 2009)

Well I successfully upgraded my MySQL server from 5.4.2 to 5.4.3 just now, using ports.  I saw this blurb in /usr/ports/UPDATING:



"20091018
  AFFECTS: users of databases/mysql54-server
  AUTHOR: Alex Dupre <ale@FreeBSD.org>

  After the upgrade the server may fail to start due to changes in
  the default values of innodb_log_files_in_group and
  innodb_log_file_size, which differ from those in earlier 5.4 releases.
  You should discard the old InnoDB log files and let MySQL 5.4.3 create
  new ones. It is necessary to shut down your current server cleanly so
  that no outstanding transaction information remains in the log.

  See: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.4/en/news-5-4-3.html"



I shut down the MySQL server cleanly and made the upgrade from ports.  Then I tried to start the server again, and although it did start and I was able to log in, I did however get some related warnings in my MySQL error log.  I then shut it down again and moved /var/db/mysql/ib_logfile* (* matches 1, 2, and 3 in my case) out of the way.  Then restarted mysql-server, got some funky output, then restarted again, and no more funky output and all looks OK in the error logs.

So I am assuming my upgrade went OK.

However there is one question remaining.  After the portupgrade, I did see a message telling me to run mysql_upgrade.  Do I really need to do this, and if so, what arguments should I pass to it?  My database seems to be running fine without running mysql_upgrade.


----------

